# Online Marketing vs. Programmierung - Hat jemand einen Rat?



## Tina92 (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin Auszubildende im 2.Lehrjahr als Fachinformatikerin Anwendungsentwicklung.
Meine Firma entwickelt HTML, CSS Seiten, sowie Online-Shops und Facebook-Apps.
In den knapp 2 Jahren Ausbildung habe ich Layouts mit Photoshop gemacht, Websites mit HTML und CSS umgesetzt. Ganz selten habe ich mal Aufgaben mit PHP und Datenbanken bekommen.

Und heute hat mich mein Chef zu sich ins Büro gesetzt und möchte, dass ich jetzt Online-Marketing lerne.

Er meinte dann auch, dass sie mich wahrscheinlich nicht übernehmen, wenn ich weiterhin "Programmiere", weil sie eher jemanden für Online-Marketing brauchen.

Und auch, dass richtige Programmierer gar nicht fragen wie irgendwas funktioniert, sondern sich das überlegen und dann einfach machen. Aber ich bin doch in der Ausbildung, da soll man doch auch Fragen dürfen, oder nicht?
Ich mein die haben mir auch noch kaum etwas beigebracht ...

Ich kann mich dann nach einem Monat entscheiden, ob ich wieder an meinen Arbeitsplatz zurück gehe und weiter programmiere (wahrscheinlich wieder nur HTML und CSS), oder ob ich dann doch Online-Marketing mache.

Nun meine Frage:
Habe ich überhaupt noch eine Chance mit so einer Ausbildung einen guten Job zu bekommen?

Und was ist besser? (Online-Marketing oder Programmieren)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nach der Ausbildung Programmieren können ... und jetzt bin ich schon im 2.Lehrjahr und mir wurde noch kaum was wirklich beigebracht 

Ich bin gerade einfach nur verzweifelt und weiß gar nicht mehr weiter.
Hoffentlich hat jemand von euch einen guten Rat für mich.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## mirscho (1. Mai 2012)

Hi Tina!

Immer die Ruhe bewahren, sage ich da nur.

Diese 2 Bereiche sind sehr grundverschieden, beides hat aber Zukunft. 

Dies soweit das Positive.

Nun das "Negative", welches aber, richtig genutzt zum Erfolg führt.

Online Marketing ist einfach und plump gesagt "verkaufen verkaufen verkaufen", damit die Einnahmen fließen. Entscheide dich nach der Ausbildung für ein Studium in Richtung Wirtschaft und Marketing, dann hast du Erfolg.

Bleibst du beim Programmieren, so lerne dich (sofern nicht schon geschehen) in neue Sprachen ein.
Du hast schon viel CSS und HTML gemacht. Was passt dann näher als Javascript? Diese Sprache wird häufig unterschätzt, ist aber doch sehr vielseitig. Wichtig ist, dass du dies dann auch wirklich wie das 1x1 beherrschst - finde ich jedenfalls.

Da du oben "Programmieren" geschrieben hast will ich auch noch kurz fragen, was du denn darunter verstehst. 
Wenn du damit auch richtig mächtige Sprachen wie C#, Python, Java oder Objektive C meinst, solltest du dich entweder damit schon lange befasst haben, oder du hast eine sehr rasche Auffassungsgabe oder viel viel Zeit, Fleiß und Geduld. 

Zu guter letzt ist auch hier ein Studium von Vorteil, oder du hast es extrem drauf.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass Programmieren besser ist als Online Marketing. Die Gründe dafür sind sehr vielfältig (zu viele um Sie hier aufzuzählen), einer davon ist aber, dass ich ein Programmierer einfach für solider halte. Marketing ist manchmal (fast immer) aufgeblasen. Damit meine ich aber nicht den Mediendesigner und kreativen Kopf, welcher das coole Logo, Plakat oder was auch immer erstellt. Die können selber nämlich häufig gar nicht nach freien Ideen arbeiten. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.

Zum Schluss kann ich noch sagen: Mach dir keine Sorgen wegen der Entscheidung. Wenn du doch den falschen Weg gegangen bist, so mache was neues. Das meine ich ernst. Eines ist nämlich sehr sehr wichtig: Das du das, was du machst, mit voller Hingabe tust. Das bedeutet nicht, dass es jeden Tag leicht ist, aber es macht einfach keinen Spass etwas zu tun, was man nicht 100% mag. Da kann die Bezahlung auch stimmen. Ich rede aus eigener Erfahrung...

Also dann, noch einen schönen 1. Mai und auf in den Kampf!


----------



## Tina92 (1. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Ich habe jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre Java in der Schule gelernt. (Bin da aber leider noch nicht so gut, da ich das eben nur in der Schule mache und ab und zu mal zu Hause nach der Arbeit.)

Unter Programmieren verstehe ich z.b. Java, Javascript, PHP usw ... da habe ich auch schon einbisschen etwas gemacht. Und programmieren heißt für mich z.b. Schleifen und Datenbankabfragen zu schreiben.

Ich persönlich finde Programmieren auch viel besser und habe mir meine Ausbildung ganz anders vorgestellt! Ich bin auch eher der ruhigere Typ, deswegen kann ich mir Online-Marketing bei mir bloß schwer vorstellen. 

Ich bin auch gerade am Überlegen, ob ich evtl. doch noch meinen Betrieb wechsel, oder ist das dafür schon zu spät? Ich möchte gerne einfach mal 8 Std. am Tag programmieren und hätte dabei auch gerne etwas unterstützung :-( Deswegen mache ich doch meine Ausbildung, damit ich etwas lerne. 

Letztens habe ich wieder 4-5 Stunden am Stück Mahnungen, Rechnungen und E-Mails geschrieben ... und das als "Fachinformatikerin". Ich finde das irgendwie nicht ganz in Ordnung. 
Oder übertreibe ich?


----------



## Lime (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Tina, 

aus meiner Sicht finde ich es nicht in Ordnung, dass man dich in deiner Position Mahnungen, Rechnungen, etc. schreiben lässt. Das gehört weder zu deinen Aufgaben, noch zu deiner Ausbildung. Eventuell solltest du in dieser Hinsicht mal mit deinem Chef sprechen und ggf. doch über einen Betriebswechsel nachdenken. Die Frage ist lediglich, wie leicht du einen neuen Betrieb findest, der dich aufnimmt.

Informatik im Allgemeinen hat allerdings auch andere Seiten, nicht nur das Programmieren.
Bevor man an ein Projekt (oder auch nur eine Funktion eines Projektes) ran geht, sollte man sich eine genaue Struktur überlegen. Planung ist (behaupte ich einfach mal) schon die halbe Miete. Wenn du eine Struktur hast, welche du danach umsetzt, bist du logischerweise viel schneller. Daher immer im Vorhinein überlegen, wie du an etwas ran gehst. (Das sollte nur als Kontraargument zu deiner Vorstellung von "8h am Tag programmieren" dienen...)

Ich nehme mal an, du arbeitest in einem eher kleinen Betrieb. (+-15 Personen)

lg Lime


----------



## mirscho (2. Mai 2012)

N´Abend!

Ich kann Lime in großen Teilen nur zustimmen.
Planung und Strukturierung eines Projektes ist sehr wichtig. Hmmm...Ich hätte das jetzt als schon reingeschnuppert vorausgesetzt...hmmm...etwas gruselig die Firma...nun ja...

Mit was programmiert ihr denn auf Arbeit? In Java? Wenn ja, dann beschäftige dich mehr (so richtig mehr) damit. Ebenso wenn dir die Sprache gefällt. Eines kann ich dir sagen, jede Sprache, ob Programmier- Strukturierungs- oder Abfragesprache oder auch eine normale Sprache wie Spanisch oder Englisch ist, will man sie richtig, mit allen Tricks und Tücken, lebhaft und fließend können, schwer.

Aber zu den anderen Ausführungen mit den Rechnungen und Mahnungen: Auch die "Drecksarbeit" muss jemand machen, und man sollte das auch in der Ausbildung mal machen. 4-5 Stunden ist da auch okay. Die Frage ist nur, wie oft 4-5 Stunden.

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: Wenn du Programmieren willst, dann lerne, lerne, lerne.
Denk dir irgendwas aus was du programmieren willst und setzte es um. Mache auch Fehler - kein Problem. Ein Problem ist es nur, wenn du nix draus lernst!
Mittlerweile gibt es zum Thema Programmieren, für nahezu jede Sprache, reichlich gute Bücher, Tutorials bei Firmen wie Microsoft (okay, keine Java) und viele Foren.

Häng dich einfach rein und starte durch!


----------



## Lime (2. Mai 2012)

Naja mirscho,
dass mal jemand (auch kleine Azubis) die "Drecksarbeit" machen muss, ist mir klar. Ich finde es auch wichtig, dass man so etwas in der Ausbildung mal lernt, weil im Falle einer Selbstständigkeit im späteren Beruf könnte das durchaus wichtig sein. Aber so wie sie es beschrieben hat, klang es halt eher nach "regelmäßig". Daher auch meine Kritik dahingehend.

Sonst kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Wenn man etwas lernen möchte, sollte es Spaß machen. Wenn man es drauf hat, kann man dann auch die "nicht so spaßigen" Dinge ausführen. Ich hab z.B. mit einem Hobbyscripter-CMS für ein Onlinegame (mit Zugriff auf die Game-Datenbank und eigener HP-Datenbank) angefangen. Ich habs auseinander genommen und versucht zu verstehen. Davor kam natürlich HTML, das hab ich schon ausprobiert ... mit 10Jahren glaub ich. Meine erste Website mit Publisher erstellt, richtiger Schrott das Programm. Eine Website, die ich mit HTML+CSS auf rund. 20kb schätzen würde, hatte mit Publisher am Ende mehrere MB. Dann eben mit dem Sourcecode befasst. Also wenn du HTML beherrscht, hast du eh eine gute Basis.
PHP selber ist eigentlich eine recht einfache Sprache... wobei OOP schon etwas schwerer wird. Da versuche ich mich zurzeit noch dran. Bin allerdings noch ein reiner Hobbyscripter.

So was wollte ich mit dem Absatz eigentlich bezwecken... Programmier etwas, was dich interessiert, daran lernst du am meisten.

lg


----------



## Tina92 (2. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Ich habe auch gar nichts dagegen, dass ich mal die "Drecksarbeit" machen muss.
Aber heute war ich wieder 8 Stunden mit (Rechnungen, Mahnungen, einer HTML Seite, E-Mails schreiben, Word Dokument erstellen) beschäftigt.

Und durch die ganzen Arbeiten habe ich nichtmal Zeit etwas anderes zu machen.
Programmieraufgaben habe ich eh nur sehr selten bekommen, und da ich ja jetzt auch noch ins "Online-Marketing" reingezogen werde, programmiere ich gar nicht mehr.

Das ist einfach das, was mich aufregt und ich nicht richtig finde. Ich bin ja keine Sekretärin oder so.
Ich beschäftige mich außerhalb der Arbeit mit Java (das lerne ich auch in der Berufsschule).

Ich habe bloß viel zu wenig Zeit fürs programmeren im Gegensatz zu den anderen aus meiner Klasse. Dort sind welche, die Täglich 8 Stunden programmieren.

Ich möchte das auch 

Bloß meine Firma kann mich ja als Programmierin nicht wirklich gebrauchen, nur für HTML und CSS sachen.

Ich habe mir meine Ausbildung einfach anders vorgestellt ...


----------



## Frezl (2. Mai 2012)

Da du gefragt hast, ob du evtl. die Firma wechseln solltest: Ich finde, es ist wichtig, dass man sich in einer Firma wohl fühlt. Dass die Zusammenarbeit mit den Kollegen gut klappt, dass dir deren Herangehensweise an Projekte liegt und dass du auch das Gefühl hast, in dieser Firma eine Perspektive zu haben, dich weiterentwickeln zu können. Dann ist es auch weniger wichtig, ob du später programmierst, oder ob du Marketing machst.

Was aber auch dazu gehört ist, dass du selbst die Initiative ergreifst. Klar solltest du von deinen Kollegen Hilfe erwarten können, aber sehr wichtig ist auch eigenständiges Arbeiten. Wenn du wegen jedem Schritt deinen Betreuer fragst, wird der zu Recht davon ausgehen, dass das Programmieren eher nichts für dich ist.

Daher: Sei mutig! Die Programme, die du schreibst, werden danach immer noch von einem anderen Mitarbeiter geprüft. Dementsprechend kannst du auch nichts kaputt machen. Die ersten eigenen Ergebnisse sind vielleicht peinlich. Aber dein Betreuer wird dir Tipps geben, wie du es besser machen kannst und so wirst du dazu lernen und deine Programme besser schreiben.

Überleg dir einfach, ob dir die Firma und diese Ausbildung am Herzen liegt. Wenn nicht, such dir was anderes, wenn doch, dann zeig, dass du's drauf hast ;-)

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## wollmaus (2. Mai 2012)

Tina92 hat gesagt.:


> ab und zu mal zu Hause nach der Arbeit



Nicht, dass ih jetzt deinen Ausbildungsbetrieb in Schutz nehmen möchte, aber nach 8 Stunden Arbeit könnte und müsste mehr drin sein als "ab und zu" .


----------



## Tina92 (2. Mai 2012)

Mir liegt diese Ausbildung sehr am Herzen, aber irgendwie fühle ich mich da auch nicht wirklich wohl. 
Naja und wirklich anschauen tut sich eh keiner meinen Code. Es wird bloß geschaut, ob es funktioniert.

Ich habe auch nicht das Gefühl, dass ich mich da wirklich weiterentwickeln kann. Es gibt mir auch keiner wirklich Tipps, sondern ich werde blöd von der Seite angemacht, weil ich das zu "kompliziert" gemacht habe.
Eine Kollegin hat auch vor 2 Monaten gekündigt, weil sie auch nichts gelernt hat und sich unwohl gefühlt hat.

Ich mache auch öfters Überstunden und lerne auch viel für die Schule, damit ich wenigstens gute Noten bekomme.

Ihr findet es also ok, dass man in dem Betrieb nichts beigebracht bekommt.
Dann könnte ich genauso daheim sitzen und mir selbst etwas beibringen, anstatt Rechnungen zu schreiben. Da würde ich 1000x mehr lernen.


----------



## wollmaus (3. Mai 2012)

Erstmal eingangs, ich möchte dir keineswegs zu Nahe treten mit dem Folgenden, das Folgende ist nur leider meine Erfahrung(aus meiner, einer ganz anderen Branche), versucht zu Verallgemeinern!

Du schreibst, du willst programmieren können, warum studierst du dann nicht?

Hast du evtl. in deiner Schulzeit auch nur "ab und zu etwas" gemacht, so daß es nicht für ein Studium gereicht hat?

Je schlechter der Schulabschluss, desto weniger Wahlmöglichkeiten hast du später auch bei Ausbildung/Studium (es hätte dich niemand gehindert, dich vorher über die Qualität der Ausbildung in deinem Betrieb zu Informieren)

Wenn du dann eine schlechte Ausbildung bekommst und wiederum nur ab und zu etwas machst, dann sind deine Erfolgsaussichten im Beruf absehbar, wenn du nicht irgendwann anfängst mehr zu Machen.



> Dann könnte ich genauso daheim sitzen und mir selbst etwas beibringen


Könntest du nicht, müsstest du schon seit Langem, und zwar nebenher. 

Es ist schlicht so, dass so ein Ausbildungsbetrieb(in der freien Wirtschaft) nicht in der Lage ist, dir 8h am Tag jemanden an die Seite zu geben, der mit dir lernt.


----------



## Tina92 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich habe erstmal eine Ausbildung gemacht, damit ich schonmal einen Einblick bekomme, wie das in einem Betrieb so alles läuft.
Ich überlege mir auch, ob ich nach der Ausbildung nicht doch noch auf die BOS gehe und mein Abi mache.
Und ich verlange auch nicht, dass sie mir 8h etwas beibringen und neben mir sitzen, aber ich kann wohl verlangen, dass ich Aufgaben in meinem Bereich bekomme?! 
Das steht sogar im Gesetz, dass sie mich so ausbilden müssen, dass ich mein Ausbildungsziel gut erreiche.

Außerdem habe ich dort auch 3 Tage ein Praktikum gemacht, welches mir gut gefallen hat.
Aber dass ich dann keine wirklichen Programmieraufgaben bekommen werde, war mir nicht klar.

Ich würde einfach gerne eine gleichwertige Ausbildung bekommen, wie die anderen in meiner Branche auch.


----------



## wollmaus (3. Mai 2012)

Eine realistische Einschätzung dessen, was gut und nützlich ist, mag sich für den Ausbildenden oftmals anders darstellen als für den Ausbilder, dies ging mir nicht anders in der Lehre, im Laufe der Jahre ändert sich dann die Sichtweise.

Keine Ahnung, wie dies heutzutage läuft, aber ich nehme an, dass es irgendeinen unabhängigen Ansprechpartner für solche Fälle gibt, wende dich an den mit deinem Problem.


----------



## Frezl (3. Mai 2012)

Falls du dich dafür entscheiden solltest, irgendwann was in die Richtung zu studieren, möcht ich kurz die Begrifflichkeiten klären:

*Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung* ENTSPRICHT NICHT dem was ein *Informatiker* üblicherweise macht! Nicht, dass du Informatik anfängst und dich dann wunderst!

Ein Informatiker lernt viel Theorie, die teilweise stark in Richtung Mathematik geht. Logik und solche Sachen. Und ganz grundlegende Überlegungen zur Datenspeicherung, Datenrepräsentation in der Hardware, Zeitoptimierung, etc. ppp. Viele Informatiker schreiben keine Zeile Code und mein Informatik-Prof im ersten Semester konnte nicht mal seinen Computer bedienen :-D

Was eher in deine Richtung geht ist Softwaretechnik. Da lernst du, wie ne Software aufgebaut wird, wie man ein Softwareprojekt managed etc. Außerdem verschiedene Programmierparadigmen etc., was sich mit der klassischen Informatik überschneidet.

Was du in beiden Fällen NICHT beigebracht bekommst, ist das Programmieren selbst. In den ersten Semestern lernt man zwar oft verschiedene Sprachen, aber da geht's eher drum, die grundlegenden Programmier-Konzepte und -Paradigmen anhand dieser Sprachen zu verstehen. An der Uni wird erwartet, dass man diese versteht und dann selbstständig auf andere Sprachen anwenden kann.

Was deine Lehre angeht: Bring sie auf jeden Fall zu Ende. Ob du das in diesem Betrieb machst oder in einem anderen, würd ich vom Betriebsklima abhängig machen. Wie sehr dir verschiedene Betriebe unter die Arme greifen, können andere hier besser beurteilen, aber da an der Uni selbstständiges Lernen oberstes Gebot ist, schadet es nicht, damit schon jetzt anzufangen ;-)

Viele Grüße,
Fred


----------



## kalterjava (4. Mai 2012)

Hi Tina,

meine Meinung zu der Geschichte. Mach deine Ausbildung dort fertig und trickse deinen Betrieb ein wenig aus. Du stellst dort also HTML/CSS-Seiten her. Warum schmückst du diese evtl. nicht mit ein wenig Flash-Sachen (mit ActionScript 3) oder wie oben schon vorgeschlagen mit JavaScript. Somit kannst du nebenher programmieren und erledigst doch deine Aufgaben. Mit ActionScript 3 sieht man halt gleich die Ergebnisse, das denn eher motiviert als ein aufwändiges Java-Programm zum Laufen zu bekommen. Und so weit bist du dann von der Java-Programmierung auch nicht mehr entfernt.
Vielleicht kannst du auch eine FLEX-Anwendung für deine Kollegen erstellen, damit die es einfacher haben bei irgend einer Aufgabe etc.
Und was ist mit HTML5 und CSS 3? Hast du das schon drauf? Sonst könntest du dich da mal darin einarbeiten, damit die Seiten auf dem neuesten Stand sind.

Lehrjahre sind keine ... na du weißt schon, aber glaub mir, das was du jetzt in deinem Betrieb lernst, wirst du später immer wieder gebrauchen können, auch wenn die Sachen für dich momentan nutzlos erscheinen.

Und zum Thema Informatikstudium und Softwaretechnik. Das würde ich mir ganz genau überlegen, weil ST richtig zäh und kompliziert sein kann und man ganz schnell die Lust am Studium verlieren kann. Informiere dich mal über die Themen "Datenbanken" "Klassen-Diagramme" und "UML" - wenn das dein Ding ist - nur zu.

Viele Grüße


----------

